
Ben Horowitz’s Best Startup Advice - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@producthunt/ben-horowitz-s-best-startup-advice-7e8c09c8de1b
======
jsonne
Very cool interview. This quote:

"He’s known for being both straightforward and kind — an uncommon cocktail of
no-bullshit and no-asshole."

Really succinctly explains why I'm such a huge fan of his. He says what needs
to be said, and he does it in a kind way.

------
rrhoover
My favorite quote: "If you are driven by social signals, you shouldn’t be an
entrepreneur."

~~~
aswanson
Mine too. So much embedded in that simple phrase. Like a Nas verse.

~~~
dharma1
bit of a mouthful for a verse ;)

------
yukis
Great read, thanks. "Follow your contribution not passion." \- something to
think about.

~~~
nerdwaller
Fortunately, at least in my experience, those often align fairly well.
Definitely a worthwhile read.

~~~
ci5er
I've found (prior to knowing the words found in his book) that if you ask the
question: "What is your passion?", you will get a different answer (A) than if
you discuss what the person thinks their top contribution could/should be (B).

That said, people do seem to become quite passionate about following their
contribution, once an A/B list is put in front of them.

So, I guess I'm saying that: 1) I agree they can be quite well aligned, but 2)
People sometimes need help getting there because the framing is different
enough that it doesn't occur to them to think it through this way.

------
thyagobr
I believe Aristoteles said something on those lines a long time ago. I don't
see this flipping anything on its head. The conventional function-driven
thought of the human being, as if everyone had to perform a duty, and to make
the world better - and, even if they had to, what _exactly_ makes the world
better? For the sheep, a world without eagles would be better - but the eagles
aren't bad, they just have to eat.

Or, maybe, I just didn't understand what he meant =]

------
pacifi30
This was a pretty dope read. Ben has the ability to say things in the most
easily understandable way.

------
mianos
Start-up advice on what to think of start-up advice: "turning popular advice
on its head".

------
rokhayakebe
I mean just look at how the guy ended his post. The last thing you would
expect. It's hard not to like him.

